# Herbst



## Limnos (20. Sep. 2012)

Hi

Auch wenn kalendermäßig der Herbst noch nicht begonnen hat, sind seine Zeichen schon unübersehbar. Spätblüher zeugen ihre Blüten, Früchte und Samen reifen und erste Blätter verfärben sich.


http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/2012 Herbst II/

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Herbst*

Hi Wolfgang,

ja, bis morgen ist noch Sommer, aber 

heute Nacht gabs im Marburger Hinterland den ersten leichten Frost - bin heute morgen bei -1 Grad in kurzer Hose zur Arbeit weg

Im Gartenteich werden die Seerosenblätter und die Hechtkräuter nun immer gelber - die hunderte von angesetzten Samen am __ Hechtkraut werden wohl doch nicht ausreifen:__ nase

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Herbst*

Hallo zusammen,

obwohl es hier auf Paros noch sehr warm ist, der Teich hat noch 26-28°, spürt und sieht man den Herbst. 

Nach der Wachstumspause des Sommers starten die Pflanzen jetzt wieder durch, wie der kleine __ Froschlöffel auf dem Foto, der reichlich verspätet jetzt zur Blüte ansetzt, oder die kleine Seerose __ Aurora, die plötzlich Blätter ohne Ende macht, obwohl sie den ganzen Sommer mickerte. 

Andrerseits sieht man aber auch schon schöne Herbstfarben, wie bei dem __ Sumpfhibiskus.


  



 



 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Herbst*

Hi

Hier noch eine Staffel Herbstbilder

http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Herbst III/

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

